# Give me negative feedback



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

I want honest opinions not lies I know she’s overfed I will flush her fat self in a few days,
Let me have it  
First one is white widow photo
Next to it is runtz auto
Little one is blue berry photo other 2
In the back are blu berry as well.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> I want honest opinions not lies I know she’s overfed I will flush her fat self in a few days,
> Let me have it
> First one is white widow photo
> Next to it is runtz auto
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Yep a little over feed , cut it back a bit
Other than that I see nice looking Gals


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep a little over feed , cut it back a bit
> Other than that I see nice looking Gals


It’s actually my compost tea and ph water I feed them lol I think I’m going to use more water less tea


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> It’s actually my compost tea and ph water I feed them lol I think I’m going to use more water less tea


How do you make you tea


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 9, 2021)

Well I us


ROSTERMAN said:


> How do you make you tea


Well I use boogie brew set 1/2 cup of each of they materials which is boogie boost base and boogie black then 1/4 molasses unsulfured then 5ml of NLS and 15ml of organic liquid Kelp then I brew this for 24 hours I then feed my veg plants this but no more than 1/4 of a liter, I peel 2-3 bananas and boil bananas in a pot for a hour after that I pour half a liter of this into my brew and wait another hour and feed all flowering plants, 1 liter I think I need to flush cause I was over doing it last 3 brews this brew was better last brew was all boogie stuff same but I added 15ml humic acid 15mil or NLS and 45ml of kelp I learned humic acid and kelp do not mix I flushed 3 plants already one needs another flushing and now so does my white widow any thoughts ? I also added 15ml of worm castings spread across plants top and 7.5ml of seabird guano lightly spread in  every 2 weeks


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2021)

Are you serious?

How the feck is anyone supposed to analyze those plants with those crappy photos?


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> How the feck is anyone supposed to analyze those plants with those crappy photos?


Getting mean in your old age.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Getting mean in your old age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big must be into his Fire Water again


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Getting mean in your old age.




dude wanted honest opinions so I obliged


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Big must be into his Fire Water again
> View attachment 276701




and I hate whiskey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and I hate whiskey


Good Give me back my Bottle




Love Ya Bro


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> How the feck is anyone supposed to analyze those plants with those crappy photos?


Lmfao idk why it’s showing crappy for you, but I can see it good when I click on it. Someone didn’t get high yet.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 10, 2021)

With that being said besides nute burn nothing else is wrong I guess thanks for the honest feedback.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Lmfao idk why it’s showing crappy for you, but I can see it good when I click on it. Someone didn’t get high yet.



might be my crappy iPad..it takes good photos but it don’t receive them very well


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2021)

You guys and your screen names. I will call you Dev. Don't worry about Big....just poken fun at you....(if you get my drift).  Does that to all new members...just in case.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 11, 2021)

pute said:


> You guys and your screen names. I will call you Dev. Don't worry about Big....just poken fun at you....(if you get my drift).  Does that to all new members...just in case.


Lol it’s ok I’m to mellow 90% of the time to worry about little stuff like that but he’s right these pictures are horrible . But it’s because I use the camera feature on this website I’m a start taking photos with my direct camera since marijuanapassion camera not so good lol will updated a better photo tomorrow when the girls awake. Thank you


----------



## darinsray (Aug 29, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Well I us
> 
> Well I use boogie brew set 1/2 cup of each of they materials which is boogie boost base and boogie black then 1/4 molasses unsulfured then 5ml of NLS and 15ml of organic liquid Kelp then I brew this for 24 hours I then feed my veg plants this but no more than 1/4 of a liter, I peel 2-3 bananas and boil bananas in a pot for a hour after that I pour half a liter of this into my brew and wait another hour and feed all flowering plants, 1 liter I think I need to flush cause I was over doing it last 3 brews this brew was better last brew was all boogie stuff same but I added 15ml humic acid 15mil or NLS and 45ml of kelp I learned humic acid and kelp do not mix I flushed 3 plants already one needs another flushing and now so does my white widow any thoughts ? I also added 15ml of worm castings spread across plants top and 7.5ml of seabird guano lightly spread in  every 2 weeks


they look fine.  the yellow tips are common during flowering if your using a fair about of flowering nurients, it's just a little nutrient burn.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Lol it’s ok I’m to mellow 90% of the time to worry about little stuff like that but he’s right these pictures are horrible . But it’s because I use the camera feature on this website I’m a start taking photos with my direct camera since marijuanapassion camera not so good lol will updated a better photo tomorrow when the girls awake. Thank you




what!?

you hear that Putembk , Weedhopper?...

is it true , the cameras here suck?

or is Dev suffering from cognitive dissonance?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Lmfao idk why it’s showing crappy for you, but I can see it good when I click on it. Someone didn’t get high yet.



didn’t get high yet?

son , I’ve been high since 1965

I saw this just today


----------



## sharonp (Aug 29, 2021)

Your plants look fine. They just need to mature. However, it doesn't hurt to ease up on the nutrients. I have never used a tea, but other nutrients tend to built up in the soil. So, if you miss a feeding there is still plenty there already.


----------

